# How are all us young people doing?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone!I'm having quite a stressfull time with university at the moment. I have a seriously large amount of deadlines to copewith! Its lucky that i only have 2 actual exams, but i also have a recital to do for music and loads of coursework. One essay due in the 14th May, one on 21st May, one of 24th May and oh, forgot, one of the 8th. My exams are on the 20 something of May and the 7th June. Yuk.On the upside the sun has been shining here in UK, London all week until Thursday when it has rained ever since. We have thunder here now.I have been sleeping funny since the beginning of the week. I must be worrying about work! I have also finished Mikes tapes last week! So am quite exited about that! Anyway. Thats me. How are you?


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

well my exams are starting in about three weeks time - so Im kinda stressed coz i still have some internal assessments to hand in and stuff but im not overly worried coz ive been accepted to uni- yay!! Can`t wait till the exams are over- then ill have 4 months of doing absolutely nothing-well except working unfortunately


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Fantastic! Which university is that? You got an unconditional offer! Well done! I ended up having to go through clearing to get into uni! Which, honestly is the most distressing thing you cold ever have the displeasure of going through. I got on the same course i had originally applied for. Lucky me!What A levels did you take. Oh I forget. They are not A levels anymore are they? THat has confused me a lot. I was the last acemdemic year to do a levels. Weird huh?


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

cheers Spliff!! Im going to Glasgow uni which should be good as glasgow has a great nightlife etc. I didn`t do a-levels- in Scotland we do these exams called highers which i sat last year- there the important exams- and then in sixth year we only do a couple of subjects- u can do more highers or do advanced highers which are more in depth.. v. confusing!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh doh! I did know that you do highers! Sorry. I don't understanf why Scotland is different to the rest of the UK in that? Why don't you lot do A levels too? That is something i have always wondered! Well done!You will LOVE university!If you have questiona about uni stuff feel free to ask!Spliff


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Is there nobody else on this forum?


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

I'm here, I'm here. I usually don't chek over here, because no one ever seems to be around. So, as to stress, handed in one 12 pager at the beginning of the week, have a 15 pager due on Wednesday, and my exams are the week of May 13th - I have 4! (yikes). Its definitely crunch time. Good luck, everyone!S


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Hey all, I got through the major stress time. Now just have one take-home final, a practical, and two clinical supervisor meetings. And then I get a scholarship award the following Friday, and then the Thursday after that I emcee the graduation ceremony for our department. Grant me strength!Spliff: You must tell me as I can't remember. Where is that bed/fort quote from???? I'm driving myself crazy over here!!!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The Simpsons! The one where Homer meets Mindy! My IBS is being very odd. I think it might be the hypno finally helping because if i take one immodium it wills top me up when beofre it didn't at alL!I'm not sure if im happy about it. But i'll get used to it!Spliff


----------



## rp1980 (Apr 9, 2002)

I am here.3rd year student in leicester UK. With Morning (IBS) Madness.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The morning IBS rush is not fun at all is it? I used to have those problems too. BUt i decided that evenings were a much more conveniant time. Oh, how wrong i was. I have a lot of evening things on now. SO ANY time is bad! I have no idea why i have my problems in the eveninng. I guess i trained myself then!Today i have my first rehearsal with my accompanist for my music exam this year. I'm so nervous and its somewhere ive never been before so my stomach is doing flip flops! I have not had a good IBS week so far. I hope this improves before 4.30.Nice to meet you RP!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Everyone again.My exams start this week! I'm so nervous. Also, im having a tough time w/IBS and its really getting me down. I'm _trying_ not to let it get the better of me though!Hope everyone here is ok.Hopefully hear from you all soon...


----------



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wondering, since it seems most of the posters are from the U.K., is a university the same thing as college? All the English school lingo has me confused!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

NOt all of us are UK! lolUniveristy is the same thing at College i think.


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Hey Spliff, Good luck with the exams.I had a fun weekend experimenting with food again, ohh big mistake. I have found out that i am a bit Lactose intolerant, oh joy! Iï¿½m glad the weather has been good, i am missing the UK, itï¿½s freezing here!!Good luck to everyone with highers Aï¿½s exams coursework and of course their IBS!!


----------

